# Log-In When Navigating to a New Page???



## mercyminister (Jan 26, 2013)

I have to login everytime I navigate to another page or if I am on the same page for any length of time. Is this normal for the Puritan Board?

James


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2013)

No. Do you have cookies on?

If you do, then log out, and clear cookies. Then re-log in.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 26, 2013)

This board can log you off pretty quickly if, when you log in, you fail to check the box to keep yourself logged in. Go ahead and check that box if you haven't been doing so.


----------



## M_Scott (Jan 26, 2013)

Yea, and it is annoying to say the least, I encountered it when I was here a few days ago. If you read a long thread and maybe chase a few links outside the PB forum, and appear to be idle - you will be logged out when you click away to another thread. This could be easily fixed but... they don't.

Try checking "Remember Me?" when you log in next time.


----------



## mercyminister (Jan 26, 2013)

I check _remember me _every time I log in. It doesn't seem to do any good. I don't have this problem on any of the other boards I am active in.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you cleared your cookies, cache, etc.? What browser are you using? I've never experienced this on Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the problem only when I don't click "Remember Me." If you don't do that the board will log you out fairly quickly. But I don't think I've ever had that problem when I've clicked it.


----------

